# Malcom Smith Ministries



## Scott Shahan (Apr 11, 2006)

Does anyone know about Malcom Smith ministries here on the PB?

http://www.malcolmsmith.org/home.asp

Just wondering what some thought of him. Does anyone know if he is reformed?

thanks, Scott Shahan


----------



## Irishcat922 (Apr 11, 2006)

I used to love his radio broadcast. He used to be on here in DFW, but that was many moons ago. I always thought he was a decent teacher. But i don't know exactly what he believes.


----------



## Scott Shahan (Apr 11, 2006)

How do I find out about what he believes? I have friends that listen to him, they said that he is from England originally and that he sat under Marytn Loyd Jones at one time.


----------



## Scott Shahan (Apr 11, 2006)

What does he mean by making the doctrine of Election a corperate thing?


----------

